# MacBook Pro not connecting to Time Capsule



## mykelee (Jul 10, 2008)

I've got a Macbook Pro 2Ghz Intel Core Due but it does not connect to the Time Capsule unless I setup the Wireless setting to 802.11n (802.11a compatible) with just WEP.

When I first purchased the TCapsule this worked with the option "802.11n (802.11b/g compatible) and Wep key. 

1) If I choose the TimeCapsule wireless settings for 802.11, the Macbook Pro will not connect. Infact some can see the network name and asks for the password but when entered, the connection says it timed-out.

2) My other network devices dont connect such as the PS3 or XBOX unless I set the first option "802.11n (802.11b/g compatible) but my laptop will not connect.


Any ideas what the issue is here?


Many Thanks
Michael


Not sure if the Key also has anything to do with this problem


----------

